# Fütterung Karpfen (Forelle) Welche Getreidesorte?



## damdam05 (5. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wollte mal euch Fragen welche Getreidesorte das beste Preis- Leistungsverhältnis hat, wenn man dazufüttern möchte?

Im Teich ca. 900m² sind Karpfen K1 und K2 ca. 15 Stück und ein halbes Dutzend Forellen...


----------



## forellenfischer1 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Fütterung Karpfen (Forelle) Welche Getreidesorte?*

getreide keins, da gehn dir die forellen ein.forelli wäre ideal


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Fütterung Karpfen (Forelle) Welche Getreidesorte?*

Ja, kann da nur zustimmen, noemals Getreide, Mais o.Ä. füttern bei Forellen, die bekommen das nicht verdaut! Haben zwar nen vollen Magen, aber nehmen keine Nährstoffe auf. Durch die Hülle, die Getreide und Mais umgibt, kann sie diese Sachen nicht verdauen.


----------



## Dida (5. April 2009)

*AW: Fütterung Karpfen (Forelle) Welche Getreidesorte?*

Hallo,

und welches Getreide würdet ihr zufüttern, wenn keine Forellen in dem See wären?;+

gruß


----------



## tdh (5. April 2009)

*AW: Fütterung Karpfen (Forelle) Welche Getreidesorte?*

Frage: Was ist "K1"/"K2"???


----------



## forellenfischer1 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Fütterung Karpfen (Forelle) Welche Getreidesorte?*

k1 sind kapfen im 1 sommer.k2 sind karpfen im 2 sommer kurz vor der speisefisch größe.


----------



## Allrounder_85 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Fütterung Karpfen (Forelle) Welche Getreidesorte?*

Also in der Regel werden Karpfen mit aufgequollenem Weizen gefüttert,also halt den weizen vorher im wasser ziehen lassen so 1 bis 2 tage so das er schön aufgeht,so lässt er sich besser verdauen weil die stärke im inneren jetzt für die magensäfte erreichbar ist.Kann sein das der weizen dann ein wenig mufft,aber das ist normal,das kommt vom Gährungsprozess der im Gange ist.Bei Forellen wie schon gesagt unzweckmäßig...#h


----------



## Ossipeter (6. April 2009)

*AW: Fütterung Karpfen (Forelle) Welche Getreidesorte?*

Kauf dir Wintergerste wenn die Karpfen nicht zu viel Fett ansetzen sollen (Speisefisch), ansonsten Roggen oder Tridikale. Einweichen würde ich überhaupt nicht, da das Futter wenn es nicht gleich gefressen, wird zu gären anfängt und nicht mehr gefressen wird und Sauerstoff zehrt bis es verottet ist.
Für die K1 würde ich Getreidebruch aus den o.a. Sorten nehmen.


----------



## Allrounder_85 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Fütterung Karpfen (Forelle) Welche Getreidesorte?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Kauf dir Wintergerste wenn die Karpfen nicht zu viel Fett ansetzen sollen (Speisefisch), ansonsten Roggen oder Tridikale. Einweichen würde ich überhaupt nicht, da das Futter wenn es nicht gleich gefressen, wird zu gären anfängt und nicht mehr gefressen wird und Sauerstoff zehrt bis es verottet ist.
> Für die K1 würde ich Getreidebruch aus den o.a. Sorten nehmen.


Ja es kommt ja auch auf die Futtermenge an,man soll den Teich ja auch nicht zu kleistern mit futter,also ich kenne es nur mit einweichen halt eben wegen der besseren Verdauung,das getreide wird im wasser doch eh aufschwemmen und ob es so vorteilhaft ist wenn dies im karpfen magen passiert...|kopfkrat Wie gesagt ich kenn es so,und es gab nie probleme.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (6. April 2009)

*AW: Fütterung Karpfen (Forelle) Welche Getreidesorte?*

Bei dieser größe des Teiches und der Menge des Besatzes würde ich überhaupt nicht Füttern, da reicht die Naturnahrung im Teich aus.
Wenn nötig höchsten etwas Gründüngung in den Teich geben,(Teilweise den Rasenschnitt des Ufers 1/3 -1/4der Fläche).


----------



## Hias85 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Fütterung Karpfen (Forelle) Welche Getreidesorte?*

was haltet ihr von geschrodeten weizen???????


----------



## carphunter 47 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Fütterung Karpfen (Forelle) Welche Getreidesorte?*

Hallo Boardies ,

ich würde auf die größe des Teiches gequetschte Greste vorziehen die ich einen Tag im Wasser quellen lasse da der Weizen zu viel Fett im Fleisch der Karpfen ansetzt . Falls du deine Fisch eines Tages mal vermarkten möchtes ,sieht das Fleisch auch nicht so wohl schmeckend aus wenn du mit Weizen fütterst.


----------

